
Bernie Sanders wants Elon Musk to pay a one-time $27.5B tax - Reedx
https://www.teslarati.com/elon-musk-bernie-sanders-one-time-tax/
======
smt88
Contrary to the title, the proposal is not only endorsed by Sanders and does
not single Musk out.

Official write-up[1] proposes taxing billionaires for their gains made only
during the pandemic.

For those not in the US, you should know that this proposal has no chance of
being passed (even if Democratics take control of all three branches of the
federal government next year). It's an attempt to point out the disparity
between those suffering and those gaining from the pandemic.

1\. [https://www.sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/sande...](https://www.sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/press-
releases/sanders-colleagues-introduce-tax-on-billionaire-wealth-gains-to-
provide-health-care-for-all-)

------
jagannathtech
How about he donate one of his mansions.

~~~
boublepop
He would be targeted just the same as everyone else. He didn’t gain one of his
mansions during the pandemic as a result of the government printing massive
amounts of money in order to “secure a stable market” while letting the
average taxpayer fend for themselves.

